# Pound Cake in a Round Pan?



## radnj79 (May 17, 2005)

Forgive me for my naivete, but even Google can't find me a recipe that helps me out. I want to use a pound cake recipe, but I don't want the traditional "bundt" or "loaf" shapes. I would like to use a 9 inch or 10 inch round cake pan, but I'm concerned the mixture won't bake appropriately. My ultimate goal is to make a 4 layer pound cake, but to do this I'd need it round and flat, not in a loaf or bundt form. Bundt and loaf pans are much deeper than standard round pans, and I don't know how to gauge baking in a standard cake pan, or if it will work at all. Suggestions? Recipes?
My thanks in advance...


----------



## cookieguy (May 4, 2005)

I use the same formula for loaf, round and sheet cakes. Pre-heat the oven well. Don't make the round cake pans too full or the bake time will get long and you will dry out the edges. Grease the pans well but not excessively. Cut a round liner from parchment paper, place in pan and grease a little bit again. Smooth the batter in the pan to a equal depth throughout. Bake cool (340F) to minimize the center lift and keep the cake flat. I'm basing this on commercial formulas and ingredients (bleached cake flour); I'm not sure of your situation. If the cake still domes too much add a little more water or replace some cake flour with pastry. Good luck.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

In addition to cookieguy's advice, a pound cake does fine in a round pan, as long as it's not bigger than 10" or so, after that, the bake time is so long that it dries out the edges. I know you're making a 10" cake, but this may help you in the future.


----------

